# My gearbox has broken



## Skeletor (Jul 26, 2001)

Nissan have just confirmed that my car needs a new gearbox. Not good considering the car has only covered 5000 miles.

last week I couldn't get my car out of park. I restarted the car and put it into drive and a message appeared on the dashboard TM Malfunction consult dealer. The car was stuck in second gear and had no power. I pulled over and restarted the car and the same problem occurred. I restarted the car for the third time and the problem cleared.

I started my car Tuesday morning this week and it displayed Engine Malfunction visit dealer. The car drove fine even with this message constantly showing on the dashboard. I took the car to Nissan on Wednesday and left it with them to investigate the problem.

They called me today and have said the car will not select park and is now stuck in 2nd gear. This was a suprise considering the car drove fine when I delivered it. They have spoken to Nissan UK and Nissan in Japan who have confirmed that the car needs a new gearbox.

There are no gearboxes in the UK or Europe so it will have to come from Japan. God only knows how long that will take.

The HPC mechanic has confirmed that the data logs show the car has been driven carefully and not abused. 

I will keep eveyone up to date with what they find and how long it takes to resolve.

Skeletor


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

I'd love to know why this happens. Have you spoken to the limited number of others on here with similar issues?

What abuse was the dealer looking for? 

No cameras at Santa Pod next month alright


----------



## paul__k (Dec 8, 2007)

I think we need to keep tabs on how many have failed now.
I think there has been about 4 in the UK?


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

paul__k said:


> I think we need to keep tabs on how many have failed now.
> I think there has been about 4 in the UK?


I know at least 8 in germany/austria/swiss....one is broken the second time now...so he maybe gets the third gearbox now with roughly 10000miles


----------



## Oldskool (Jul 31, 2009)

No cameras at Santa Pod next month alright [/QUOTE]

Not until Nissan send a spy down


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

paul__k said:


> I think we need to keep tabs on how many have failed now.
> I think there has been about 4 in the UK?


Out of those it would be interesting to know:

If it was abuse or normal driving?
Mechanical failure, stripped gear teeth, retaining clip lost etc.?
Electrical problems, solenoids etc.?


----------



## NINEIR0N (Oct 5, 2009)

"Abuse....." 
Nissan need to get a grip. 
Its a sports/super car what do they want? All the drivers to be driving Miss Daisy??


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

True abuse needs to be accepted as multiple launches, cooking the engine/trans fluids, tracking it every other weekend. Hard road driving is exactly that, it certainly isn't abusing the thing. I don't know about anyone else but I think it's hard to really cane it anywhere without running out of road. If you're driving one of these cars on the limit on English roads then you're taking some pretty big risks. I know my limits and the cars limits. The car wins!


----------



## clint thrust (Mar 20, 2008)

What a cheek. they should address the issues first not begin looking for excuses not to pay for the repair.

Typical.


----------



## manjit (Dec 17, 2009)

Mate, i hope it gets sorted.
Why did Nissan need to check the logs to see if the car has been driven properly? As long as its been serviced correctly there shouldnt be any issues.
What was the point in them producing a 911 Turbo beater if they want Micra drivers?

Keep us updated


----------



## Kislik (Oct 11, 2008)

Guys we can repair it. It takes just 2 days. So if You have a problem solve it with Nissan just let me know.


----------



## Wildrover (Dec 16, 2008)

This scares me. I know John will have looked after his car.

These incidents even at one are one too many.

Hope it gets sorted quickly.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

its interesting to see how the 35 is developing...

this is a big put off for me taking the jump up to a 35

because nissan would just say "no sorry" not our problem then your stuffed 

hope it gets sorted


----------



## londongtr (Dec 8, 2009)

As long as you have kept to the service schedule I don't think Nissan would legally be able to refuse anyone - unless something has been done to the gearbox in terms of breaking seals etc.


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

To be fair to Nissan, there aren't legions of GTR customers disgruntled about refused warranty claims.


----------



## bhp (Sep 13, 2008)

sorry to hear mate, but there is hope! there is a guy over in the US who has just been given the go ahead to have his transmission replaced under warranty and you should see the list of mods on his car  and i am assuming your car is still stock? the ball breaker is not having the car for a few weeks though!


----------



## Skeletor (Jul 26, 2001)

Ken the car is totally standard. Not even a Y-Pipe.

John


----------



## gtr R33 lee (Nov 11, 2004)

Are we to asume these models are ticking time bombs??

Whats it going to be like in a year or two when cars have a few miles under there belt and possibly out of warranty?


----------



## simon tompkins (Aug 14, 2005)

that's absolute nonsense to say its not been abused,what do they expect you to drive around like miss daisy,i think they should look at there press releases before they start talking silly,what was one of the major boasts about this car,wasn't it something along the lines of we've beat the gt3 Porsche around the nurburgring,if there's a problem with driving the cars hard then there is a problem with the car,(i wonder how much these cost out of warranty)i can see this car as being a money pit when out of warranty and i think there residuals will be very bad at about 4 years old,i don't mean to sound like doom and gloom to owners of this car as we all love skylines but i just see problems ahead especially as the parts are extremely expensive.


Simon


----------



## srandall (Mar 31, 2006)

My gearbox went at 2300 miles, and I ran it in very carefully and have never launched it or tracked it. Andy Middlehurst thought it was probably just the solenoid, but was not allowed to investigate, only replace the box. I got the impression from him that he has seen this several times before, and hence I am sure there have been far more than 4 gearboxes replaced across the UK. I will definitely not be keeping my R35 beyond it's warranty after this experience.

While on the subject, Nissan do not hold any major spares for this car in Europe. The gearboxes come from Japan, and I have been waiting four weeks now for a wiring loom to come from Japan (not seen my car for 6 weeks). When you speak to Nissan customer services, they are worse than a bunch of idiots. They cannot understand why they should hold parts for the car or at least have a logistics chain in place to source the parts in days and not weeks. When you point out that this car is being marketed as an official Nissan UK car and not as a personal import with all the related supply issues, they cannot even see my point. 

I love the car, but would not buy anything again off Nissan UK. If I am tempted by the R36 when it appears, I will buy as a personal import rather than go through Nissan UK. I am sure New Era and others can source parts quicker for me than Nissan UK!


----------



## gtr R33 lee (Nov 11, 2004)

srandall said:


> My gearbox went at 2300 miles, and I ran it in very carefully and have never launched it or tracked it. Andy Middlehurst thought it was probably just the solenoid, but was not allowed to investigate, only replace the box. I got the impression from him that he has seen this several times before, and hence I am sure there have been far more than 4 gearboxes replaced across the UK. I will definitely not be keeping my R35 beyond it's warranty after this experience.
> 
> While on the subject, Nissan do not hold any major spares for this car in Europe. The gearboxes come from Japan, and I have been waiting four weeks now for a wiring loom to come from Japan (not seen my car for 6 weeks). When you speak to Nissan customer services, they are worse than a bunch of idiots. They cannot understand why they should hold parts for the car or at least have a logistics chain in place to source the parts in days and not weeks. When you point out that this car is being marketed as an official Nissan UK car and not as a personal import with all the related supply issues, they cannot even see my point.
> 
> I love the car, but would not buy anything again off Nissan UK. If I am tempted by the R36 when it appears, I will buy as a personal import rather than go through Nissan UK. I am sure New Era and others can source parts quicker for me than Nissan UK!


Id say far more than 4 in the uk also, rather worrying re the sealant issue also blowing engines to bits, i hate to sound negative but theres simply to much to go wrong in a R35


----------



## countvonc (Feb 11, 2009)

gtr R33 lee said:


> Id say far more than 4 in the uk also, rather worrying re the sealant issue also blowing engines to bits, i hate to sound negative but theres simply to much to go wrong in a R35


Jeez, lots of new cars have problems ya know. Get a grip people.


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

gtr R33 lee said:


> Id say far more than 4 in the uk also, rather worrying re the sealant issue also blowing engines to bits, i hate to sound negative but theres simply to much to go wrong in a R35


Who said the GTR wasn't a Skyline 

I think it would be wrong to assume there will be no support from Nissan after the warranty period as ended.

Equally however, there is increasing aftermarket expertise in the car, so I wouldn't worry anyway.

It's a high performance car and I'm sure it will have it's moments.


----------



## Wildrover (Dec 16, 2008)

countvonc said:


> Jeez, lots of new cars have problems ya know. Get a grip people.


Here we have a specific Forum GT-R and maybe there is a high percentage of owners that frequent it.

How many cars are now in the UK, what sort of percentage is 4? I'm guessing 0.5%.

We had a Focus ST3 and within 1500 miles it had a new gearbox - never went onto the Focus related forums so don't know whether it was a frequent event.


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

Wildrover said:


> Here we have a specific Forum GT-R and maybe there is a high percentage of owners that frequent it.
> 
> How many cars are now in the UK, what sort of percentage is 4? I'm guessing 0.5%.
> 
> We had a Focus ST3 and within 1500 miles it had a new gearbox - never went onto the Focus related forums so don't know whether it was a frequent event.



Wise words; I'd like to see stats for Porsche and VW dcts, for example.


----------



## E5.UNICORN (Jul 17, 2009)

i had a warranty issue regarding my transmission an had no issues at all, but not good to hear about the growing number of issues people have has since 2007 on the engine and transmission.


----------



## R35 GREECE (Apr 4, 2010)

I am a owner of one of the 309 GTR that had an engine recall. We also had a trany fail on an other GTR but none of as had warranty issues.


----------



## Skeletor (Jul 26, 2001)

Guys just to clarify I'm not having any issues with Nissan.

Ancaster Bromley so far has been very good. Their engineer is very knowledgeable and to date has kept me up to date with their findings and progress.

I didn't make it clear in my original post that it was me that asked them whether the car had any signs of abuse as when I purchased the car it already had 3500 miles on the clock from the previous owner.

John


----------



## R390LM (Mar 7, 2010)

Zed Ed said:


> Wise words; I'd like to see stats for Porsche and VW dcts, for example.


VW/Audi North America Voids warranty's and do not pay for warranty repairs in the USA and not only that, they hire service people who are non car proficient. hmm, VW/audi wonders why they are loosing sales on a fiery plane crash speed. 


Any SOLICITORS CARE to educate me on the UK Business law part of 
"abuse of a product" ? what is considered abuse of a product ?


----------



## Elliott_GTR (Dec 13, 2009)

So... has anyone in the UK succeeded with warranty claims when trying to resolve any issues after mods have been installed?


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

Elliott_GTR said:


> So... has anyone in the UK succeeded with warranty claims when trying to resolve any issues after mods have been installed?



Not UK wise, but a lot of the 309 GTR's with engine recalls had exhausts and maps


If it's an OEM fault its an OEM fault


----------



## Elliott_GTR (Dec 13, 2009)

Benji Linney GTC said:


> Not UK wise, but a lot of the 309 GTR's with engine recalls had exhausts and maps
> 
> 
> If it's an OEM fault its an OEM fault


Just looking for that final excuse to take one of those Titans off you!


----------



## Skeletor (Jul 26, 2001)

Guys received a couple of calls from Nissan today. They have indicated that the gearbox should be with them in two weeks. I'm just waiting for a courtesy vehicle now.


----------



## Chris956 (Apr 11, 2010)

Bad luck on the new number 2 car. . . whats that all about ? Had my test drive today and I`d love one. Yours isnt the one with the carbon wraped roof is it ?


----------



## Skeletor (Jul 26, 2001)

Chris sold my first one to buy a DB9. Didn't like the test drive I had in the Aston so purchased another GTR.

Mine is the white one with the carbon wrapped roof. When did you see it?

John


----------



## Chris956 (Apr 11, 2010)

Saw it today mate at Bromley when I went there for the test drive. They had a red one there second hand going through the shop and we walked past yours to get there. It looked like it had been stood there a while . . . . . what gives ????


----------



## Skeletor (Jul 26, 2001)

Chris the car is stuck in 2nd gear so they can't move it.

Good luck with your intended purchase.:smokin:


----------



## Chris956 (Apr 11, 2010)

Skeletor said:


> Chris the car is stuck in 2nd gear so they can't move it.
> 
> Good luck with your intended purchase.:smokin:


Ah man that sucks ...... how long is it gonna be ? and have they given you a hire car not that you need one with your fleet !


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Another friends EU car has a typical gearbox issue......nissan void the warranty as the car had a remap 5 month ago for just 1 Day (till the engine had the typical failure from wrong bearings)...

Since then it is not remapped,just exhaust,filter,springs....they still void the warrantyuke:


----------



## nas3damus (Mar 10, 2008)

I am wondering 

how come a tuner can offer an insurance covering any problems to the engine and drivetrain caused by their tuning for 399 and Nissan is handling their warrenty like hell..

I am sure they could offer an insurance, urn money on it .. and customers are satisfied.. 

BTW My gearbox is also changed but not due to a broken transmission, it was the embeded 4WD system (visco) that was stuck.
Took me more than 7 weeks before nissan approved warrenty.


----------



## Elliott_GTR (Dec 13, 2009)

nas3damus said:


> ...a tuner can offer an insurance covering any problems to the engine and drivetrain caused by their tuning for 399....



Who offered that then?!


----------



## Skeletor (Jul 26, 2001)

Guys my car is still on the ramp with no fix date.

I'm still waiting for a courtesy car.

Skeletor


----------



## Chris956 (Apr 11, 2010)

...on the ramp ... you`ll be lucky. In the car park gathering dust is what you ment to say !


----------



## Chiefgroover (Jun 3, 2009)

Skeletor said:


> The HPC mechanic has confirmed that the data logs show the car has been driven carefully and not abused.
> 
> Skeletor


Nissan, take you to the nurbergring to drive the life out of their cars and then expect you to cruise around slowly in the one you pay for ??
How you drove it should not come into it.


----------



## E5.UNICORN (Jul 17, 2009)

Skeletor said:


> Guys received a couple of calls from Nissan today. They have indicated that the gearbox should be with them in two weeks. I'm just waiting for a courtesy vehicle now.


Still?


----------



## E5.UNICORN (Jul 17, 2009)

Skeletor said:


> Guys my car is still on the ramp with no fix date.
> 
> I'm still waiting for a courtesy car.
> 
> Skeletor


Is yours the one that is still listed on ebay as sold. White With carbon roof wrap, mapped to 605 (so no warranty then)


----------



## Skeletor (Jul 26, 2001)

> Is yours the one that is still listed on ebay as sold. White With carbon roof wrap, mapped to 605 (so no warranty then)


No mine is a standard car with full warranty. Not even a Y-Pipe.

I was due to get a courtesy car today but have just received a call to say it won't be available until wednesday next week.

Skeletor


----------



## srandall (Mar 31, 2006)

I had all the same crap about courtesy cars, and ended up renting one for myself and have sent the bill to Nissan customer services. 

What exactly are you supposed to do between now and wednesday, catch the bus?

Nissan customer services really need to get a grip. I will give them a clue, it all in the name "CUSTOMER SERVICES".


----------



## E5.UNICORN (Jul 17, 2009)

srandall said:


> I had all the same crap about courtesy cars, and ended up renting one for myself and have sent the bill to Nissan customer services.
> 
> What exactly are you supposed to do between now and wednesday, catch the bus?
> 
> Nissan customer services really need to get a grip. I will give them a clue, it all in the name "CUSTOMER SERVICES".


I had exactly the same thing a week before christmas 09. They offered a focus so was not to happy. I asked what the most they would pay for the daily rental and got myself a fully loaded auto box Vauxhall Insignia. I had it about a month and sent them the bill. I had to get my sec to chase about a month for the cheque. In the end but i had excellent customer service by Nissan UK i didnt deal with the dealership at all, but ive got to say the service at Marshalls cambridge is excellent and a pleasure.


----------



## Skeletor (Jul 26, 2001)

Guys my gearbox has arrived. Should be fitted by next Friday.

Nissan have provided me with a courtesy GTR until it's ready.

John


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

Skeletor said:


> Nissan have provided me with a courtesy GTR until it's ready.


I'd be heading for Santa Pod :chuckle:

Great news on the 'box


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Skeletor said:


> Guys my gearbox has arrived. Should be fitted by next Friday.
> 
> Nissan have provided me with a courtesy GTR until it's ready.
> 
> John


Given the time they've made you wait I hope you're going to rag the arse of the courtesy car at every given opportunity? Two red switches on, VDC off, launch at every set of lights, give it some!!! :chuckle::chuckle:


----------



## MickB (Mar 13, 2008)

Borrow an accessport and try stage 2 on it


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

If they would give me a courtesy car...i would know what to do with it....Nürburgring here i come:chuckle:


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

MickB said:


> Borrow an accessport and try stage 2 on it


hahaha yes i will lend Skeletor one for pod on sat :chuckle:opcorn:

can pop injectors & exhaust on quick too


----------



## Grimblin Gibbon (Jul 16, 2009)

Well for anybody whos keeping count mine has just been picked up by the RAC to return it to Motorline as Limp home has been engaged with only access to the odd number gears! (1,3,5).
Wouldn't mind if I had been giving it some but I was reversing into a parking spot at the time!

From this and previous threads could well be another gearbox gone!

T/M fault
Engine Fault
3075 miles on the clock no mods, no track days, No ragging it and never used launch control!

Will keep everyone informed!

(Right arse if it is. Kind of mucks up my trip to Goodwood for Supercar Sunday if I have to wait over a month for spares)


----------



## Elliott_GTR (Dec 13, 2009)

TBH, all this nonsense Skeletor is having just makes me think sodding the warranty and modding is the way to go. Whats the point in a warranty where they can't actually get you the parts?! Presumably one of the aftermarket guys could have had it fixed up and back on the road by now.

The money you have saved on parts from the warranty you have lost in depreciation while not being able to drive the car. lol


----------



## E5.UNICORN (Jul 17, 2009)

Elliott_GTR said:


> TBH, all this nonsense Skeletor is having just makes me think sodding the warranty and modding is the way to go. Whats the point in a warranty where they can't actually get you the parts?! Presumably one of the aftermarket guys could have had it fixed up and back on the road by now.
> 
> The money you have saved on parts from the warranty you have lost in depreciation while not being able to drive the car. lol


Are you having a laugh:chairshot. Transmissions are being fitted from 14 to 18 grand. Refurbing the tranny is around 8 grand and thats cheap. The warranty is vital unless you got the money to spend, feeling now way about it.


----------



## srandall (Mar 31, 2006)

E5.UNICORN said:


> Are you having a laugh:chairshot. Transmissions are being fitted from 14 to 18 grand. Refurbing the tranny is around 8 grand and thats cheap. The warranty is vital unless you got the money to spend, feeling now way about it.


I am pretty sure that Andy Middlehurst told me that my new gearbox was a £9k warranty claim.


----------



## Elliott_GTR (Dec 13, 2009)

E5.UNICORN said:


> Are you having a laugh:chairshot. Transmissions are being fitted from 14 to 18 grand. Refurbing the tranny is around 8 grand and thats cheap. The warranty is vital unless you got the money to spend, feeling now way about it.


Thats not what I heard... a new gearbox comes in around 9k.

The issue is though Nissan are replacing complete boxes when they could be repaired for alot less by the sounds of it.

My point was more about highlighting the craziness of having to wait weeks and weeks for parts from Nissan. I for one am concerned about my warranty... although I really should stop being a girl and start modding. lol


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Forget about the warranty,its useless.....enjoy the GTR and if it breaks,just have someone repair it.....

Use better fluids,install coolers and track that b**ch how it was advertised,Nissan will find a reason to void the warranty whatever you do....poor job from Nissan to have "build in problems" in their product and blame the customers for them....


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

So the two gearboxes we know of on this thread have both been on stock, low mileage cars driven carefully?

What's the obvious conclusion to draw then?

Mod it and drive the crap out of it!


----------



## Elliott_GTR (Dec 13, 2009)

David.Yu said:


> So the two gearboxes we know of on this thread have both been on stock, low mileage cars driven carefully?
> 
> What's the obvious conclusion to draw then?
> 
> Mod it and drive the crap out of it!


lol. Seems so.... lol


----------



## Elliott_GTR (Dec 13, 2009)

David, what sort of mileage are you at now?

I was really close to starting modding, exhaust, downpipes and remap, but got concerned when it seemed most modded cars were doing 5k miles a year. I have done 3000 miles in 3 months! (mind you loads of that was going back to the HPC. lol)

Whats the highest mileage modded car out there?


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Well not that it's a great advert for modding, but I guess Jurgen's JM Import car on 17k miles...

I've done 10,700 or so in mine and it was modded very early on.


----------



## C2 VXT (Feb 28, 2009)

I have done 11500 Miles the majority with Y Pipe and COBB Stage 2:chuckle::thumbsup:

No problems to date (Fingers Crossed)


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

David.Yu said:


> So the two gearboxes we know of on this thread have both been on stock, low mileage cars driven carefully?
> 
> What's the obvious conclusion to draw then?
> 
> Mod it and drive the crap out of it!


I know of at least 5 other gearboxes.....
mod the hell out of it and have fun:chuckle:


----------



## E5.UNICORN (Jul 17, 2009)

Elliott_GTR said:


> Thats not what I heard... a new gearbox comes in around 9k.
> 
> The issue is though Nissan are replacing complete boxes when they could be repaired for alot less by the sounds of it.
> 
> My point was more about highlighting the craziness of having to wait weeks and weeks for parts from Nissan. I for one am concerned about my warranty... although I really should stop being a girl and start modding. lol


Fully recondition tranny's on a exchange service are costing £8000, so a new one for £9000 fitted is a bargain which im not sure we normally get from our loverly dealerships.


----------



## Grimblin Gibbon (Jul 16, 2009)

Well Just had it confirmed!

Gear box has suffered a "Catastrophic Failure" and is being crated up and shipped back to Japan. 

3075 miles! 
Six months old! 
Never Tracked!
Not Modded!
Never used launch control!
Oil temps never over 100!

Now a 3-4 week wait for a damn replacement!


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

Bad news that - its news like this that keeps my Cobb AP in its box!

Make sure you get a GTR courtesy car from NUK - you are entitled to one but you may have to shout a bit to get it!

Keep posting how the repair proceeds.

David


----------



## Elliott_GTR (Dec 13, 2009)

One thing all of this does highlight though is that the mods don't seem to have anything to do with it (within reason). 

Either you have a dodgey box or you don't...


----------



## HSimon (Jun 4, 2008)

So, with all these failures, do Nissan recognise that the gearbox is not quite right, or do they think that there is no problem at all, and will fix the odd one or two failures, or do they admit to there being a problem, and are strengthening the gearboxes, or modding them somehow ?. Will there be changes afoot for the next MY car ?. Regards, SIMON.


----------



## Elliott_GTR (Dec 13, 2009)

The thing is though, Nissan are also replacing gearboxes regardless of whats wrong with them. It would be interesting to know how many of the failures could actually have just been fixed.


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

Box is made by Borg Warner and it may be the supply contract that defines Nissan's behaviour on repair vs replace.

Not sure whether the car has tracked or not, is relevant.


----------



## waltong (Apr 11, 2008)

HSimon said:


> So, with all these failures, do Nissan recognise that the gearbox is not quite right, or do they think that there is no problem at all, and will fix the odd one or two failures, or do they admit to there being a problem, and are strengthening the gearboxes, or modding them somehow ?. Will there be changes afoot for the next MY car ?. Regards, SIMON.


Hi.

The number of failures is very small compared with the worldwide sales. Don't forget we only ever hear of problems. If every happy owner sent a note saying all was fine no one would have any worries.


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Zed Ed said:


> Box is made by Borg Warner and it may be the supply contract that defines Nissan's behaviour on repair vs replace.
> 
> Not sure whether the car has tracked or not, is relevant.



Box is made by:

||| Aichi Machine Industry Web Site |||


----------



## Chris956 (Apr 11, 2010)

Skeletor - have you got it back yet ?

.... and secondly , reading this thread and seeing that a courtesy GTR is provided . What would happen if the owner installed the AP on it then uninstalled it before giving it back. What about the next legitimate owner ????


----------



## Skeletor (Jul 26, 2001)

Chris got the car back today. Have to run it in now.:nervous:

I must say in the end I received excellent service from Nissan.

Nissan GB in constant contact with me.

Great service from Ancaster Bromley. They fixed the car by the date I was given, the car was valeted and they are providing me with a free 12000 mile service.:thumbsup:

So good to have the car back. 

Skeletor


----------



## Wheels (Aug 15, 2009)

do you know what happened to the broken g.box....did it go back to jpn or is it getting stripped for parts in the uk or maybe sold off????


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Good you got the car back....hope it works longer then with the old box:wavey:


----------



## Chris956 (Apr 11, 2010)

Nice one dude. How long to run it in ?


----------



## Skeletor (Jul 26, 2001)

The box is being sent back to Japan.

I need to run it in for 1000 miles.


----------



## Chris956 (Apr 11, 2010)

Thats weird John as I spoke to another dealer who had a car i was interested in and that was in the process of having a replacement box and he stated no running in period. He was the sales guy though. Good luck with the new one. By the way , the rally day was excellent, you missed out there !


----------



## Rampant (Jan 27, 2010)

waltong said:


> Hi.
> 
> The number of failures is very small compared with the worldwide sales. Don't forget we only ever hear of problems. If every happy owner sent a note saying all was fine no one would have any worries.


Bit of a weird and strange thing to say IMHO...

It is the gearbox issue and this single issue alone that has me, and many others, concerned about potential R35 GTR ownership. 

Yes, the number of known failures is small (I wouldn't say "very small", though). But bearing in mind that a number of gearboxes that have failed have done so for no apparent reason (other than design or build quality) how many others currently on the road will break in time???? Add in to the equation that the GTR is a VERY low volume product, any small number of failures will still mark itself out as a high percentage rate of failure.

Right now I can afford a GTR, and can afford to run it, insure it, service it, etc... but I certainly would not be able to afford a £10k+ repair for a failure which may, in time, and with the way I like to enjoy my cars become inevitable. Nor can I reconcile that it should be an item which needs to be budgeted for from the outset of GTR ownership.

Right now, and because the GTR is still a relatively new product, this "very small" number of failures _may _be the tip of the iceberg... 

I sincerely hope it turns out not to be, but only time will tell. 

Cheerz

Mark H


----------



## Chris956 (Apr 11, 2010)

i reckon its only a matter of time before they do a recall. A comapny so big is surely not going to sit back and see what happens .


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Chris956 said:


> i reckon its only a matter of time before they do a recall. A comapny so big is surely not going to sit back and see what happens .


I believe they do so......wait and sit.....they had to do a recall with the engines because to many engines broke down and they go pressure.... ......if nobody pushes them hard enough to do so with the faulty gearboxes.....they will just duck and hide.....+ blame the customers for the faulty parts:chairshot


----------



## Rampant (Jan 27, 2010)

Chris956 said:


> i reckon its only a matter of time before they do a recall. A comapny so big is surely not going to sit back and see what happens .


Sadly - "sit back and see what happens" is exactly what I expect from Nissan (or any other profit-seeking car company for that matter) these days...

Blame it on the customer as EvolutionVI says.

Cheerz

Mark H


----------



## Chris956 (Apr 11, 2010)

Oh happy days !


----------



## Grimblin Gibbon (Jul 16, 2009)

1 Week in and I have heard didly squat from Nissan uk!

I dont even know if the warranty is being honoured yet!

Ah well phone calls this afternoon to try and find out some info.


----------



## waltong (Apr 11, 2008)

Chris956 said:


> i reckon its only a matter of time before they do a recall. A comapny so big is surely not going to sit back and see what happens .


Nissan wont recall with such few failures in comparison to time the R35 has been on the roads now and how many are happily working. Every manufacturer has failures. Take a look at the number of Porsche PDK breakdowns on their forum. Thousands of gearboxes are working fine.


----------



## maxxwaxx (Feb 25, 2008)

waltong said:


> Nissan wont recall with such few failures in comparison to time the R35 has been on the roads now and how many are happily working. Every manufacturer has failures. Take a look at the number of Porsche PDK breakdowns on their forum. Thousands of gearboxes are working fine.


 agreed, and i remember looking at 04 gallardos a couple of years ago but was put off by the number of cars with new clutches before car had done 3000 miles or so.

Rampant - if you say you can afford one now, not sure if you mean 2nd hand or new but a second uk car would have another 2 or so years warranty, you wouldnt be paying the 10k

Plus am i right in thinking that nissan have been replacing boxes when the solenoids have been stickin due to debris, if it wasnt under warranty surely they can be cleaned rather than replace the whole gearbox


----------



## Rampant (Jan 27, 2010)

maxxwaxx said:


> agreed, and i remember looking at 04 gallardos a couple of years ago but was put off by the number of cars with new clutches before car had done 3000 miles or so.
> 
> Rampant - if you say you can afford one now, not sure if you mean 2nd hand or new but a second uk car would have another 2 or so years warranty, you wouldnt be paying the 10k
> 
> Plus am i right in thinking that nissan have been replacing boxes when the solenoids have been stickin due to debris, if it wasnt under warranty surely they can be cleaned rather than replace the whole gearbox



It's that strong gnawing doubt that an expensive fix will bite after the warranty has expired...


----------



## Chris956 (Apr 11, 2010)

The independants are repairing them nowadays and as time progresses they will get to know the problems more and more. It would appear researching the brake disc cracking theme that Nissan have possible chnaged the discs on the later cars. Maybe they have upgraded a few things in the gearbox too. The warranty will also be able to be extended after the 3 years so if people were that worried they would need to look for a std car with warranty still intact so they can continue it.


----------



## Grimblin Gibbon (Jul 16, 2009)

Well my Gearbox is in and work to replace it starts soon!

Now just have to get through the running in period again!


----------

